# Is they such thing as buying new stock ends???



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I'm new here. I recently decided I was going to retire my Harrington and Richardson Topper Model 16 gauge single shot, to upgrade to a gun with a pump. My question is, my dad bought me a 12 gauge 1300 Ranger Compact, and I was wondering if people ever get replacements for the butt of their shotguns? All of my dad's shotguns have corrugated stocks, which I think absorb a lot of the shock. Mine is really hard solid rubber, and it kicks so bad. It doesn't bother me too much, just gets a little bit annoying. The kick is always worse when I am trap shooting, my dad says it is because I am getting gun shy, unlike just being hunting and just throwing it up to my shoulder without thinking. This is a youth model gun, but if the stock end gets caught up on my coat pocket, the gun blasts my chest really hard. Any suggestions? Can I get a new one, or should I just suck it up and deal?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Certainly you can replace your recoil pad. Go down to Scheels, Sportsman's Warehouse or Gander Mt.. They all should have pre-fit recoil pads for your Winchester. Tell the salesman your problem and I bet he'll find a solution for you. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Ranger,

You mentioned that the butt sometimes gets hung up on your jacket. Could it be too long. If its seems to be the right length, the rubber material is probably a little sticky. Some electricians tape along the outside edge might help. There are quite a few aftermarket recoil pads out there that would be a definate improvement over the stock pad. As burl said, some you can get pre-fit, all you have to do is remove the old and screw on the new. Others such as Pachmeyer decelerator, Kick-eez, and others would need to be fitted by a gunsmith. The average cost to put on one of these including labor is approx. $50 to $80. Have someone check first to see if the length of pull is correct for you. hope this helps.


----------

